# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  History of the Excelsior Hardware Company

## Reel Time

I was doing a little research on the Corbin registered trademark X.LCR with the arrow through it, when I came across this interesting article.  Its pretty interesting in connecting Yale & Towne, Corbin Cabinet Lock, Eagle Lock, Bridgeport Lock and Excelsior Hardware.  It is misstated that Eagle was located in New Britain, but the article has quite a bit of interesting information. 

http://www.stamfordhistory.org/rg18.htm

Does anyone have any background on Corbins use of the X.LCR trade mark?  When used, etc.  I just got an old Corbin PT with the X.LCR and a patent date of 1909.  It is incised with S.O.Co.  Im trying to support the theory that the lock is from the original Standard Oil Co. before the 1911 breakupback in the days of J D Rockefeller.

----------

